# How to calculate BF% ???



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

How or what is the best way to calculate BF%?? I used a site and when I log my info there gave me a 20%. I think I`m lower than that, If you guys look at my log and see at my last pics there you maybe agreed with me than is not that high. Calipers maybe?? please some advices that help me and others to get a good BF%...


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 13, 2012)

also interested because i did the same and came back same as u and i know that can't be right....


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> also interested because i did the same and came back same as u and i know that can't be right....



which one you used?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2012)

THE EZ'ST WAY IS HYDROSTATIC BODY FAT TEST YOU GOTTA FIND A PLACE THAT DOES IT THEN THEY WEIGH YOU OUT OF WATER THEN THEY DUNK YOU IN A TANK WITH A SCALE IN IT YOU BLOW OUT ALL YOUR AIR UNDER WATER THEN REPEAT UNTIL THEY GET A AVERAGE UNDER WATER WEIGHT. THEN THEY USE SCIENCE TO CALCULATE YOUR BF% B/C FAT FLOATS AND MUSCLE IS DENSE I AM GOING ON THURSDAY

PIK YOUR DAM CLOSE TO 10% BRO IT TAKES 10% FOR YOUR AB LINES TO SHOW I HAVE READ, TO GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE MY B4 PICS ON MY LOG ARE 17.8% BF BY HYDRO TEST

YOU CAN ALSO BUY CALIPERS THEY SELL THEM IN THE BACK OF BB MAGS AND ONLINE I DONT KNOW HOW THAT WORKS?

USEFUL INFO 

http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not true^^^ u can see abs higher then 10.   I believe as high as 14% for yiur upper set to start to show.   I used to think It was 10 too but I have meet far to many people lately alot higher then 10 with abs definition


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> THE EZ'ST WAY IS HYDROSTATIC BODY FAT TEST YOU GOTTA FIND A PLACE THAT DOES IT THEN THEY WEIGH YOU OUT OF WATER THEN THEY DUNK YOU IN A TANK WITH A SCALE IN IT YOU BLOW OUT ALL YOUR AIR UNDER WATER THEN REPEAT UNTIL THEY GET A AVERAGE UNDER WATER WEIGHT. THEN THEY USE SCIENCE TO CALCULATE YOUR BF% B/C FAT FLOATS AND MUSCLE IS DENSE I AM GOING ON THURSDAY
> 
> PIK YOUR DAM CLOSE TO 10% BRO IT TAKES 10% FOR YOUR AB LINES TO SHOW I HAVE READ, TO GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE MY B4 PICS ON MY LOG ARE 17.8% BF BY HYDRO TEST
> 
> ...



Thnx for the info bro, I`ll look at what you point it out.




Four1Thr33 said:


> Not true^^^ u can see abs higher then 10.   I believe as high as 14% for yiur upper set to start to show.   I used to think It was 10 too but I have meet far to many people lately alot higher then 10 with abs definition



So at 14% or around that % it should start abs to show up?? this is very interestin 413 cause I try this online shit and said I`m 20%BF% but IMO I`m lower than tha 20% so I take 14% as estimated, thanx for your post here my man


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Grizz very usefull link, def if I use those pictures BF% I`m around 14%-16% not bad...but not a gotdamn 20% lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah i'm floating right around that 13-14% mark.  that last little inch around the belly is a bitch to lose!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep Dark is a pain is the a$$, and I will start a plan to drop it before next cycle..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2012)

judging buy them pics im around 14/15 % and my top abs and sidelines show.. and in mirror pics i can see all 6  but they are in no way defined


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

same here brotha...


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Did anyone knows how accurate those calipers are??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

Google bodpod and find one in your area.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 13, 2012)

I've read reviews on the electric calipers. They're about as reliable as the websites you used.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah electric calipers suck, they always put me a lot lower than i am.  Right now mine put me at like 8% and I'd be willing to bet I'm more like 12 at least haha.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 14, 2012)

Another useful link guys to estimate your body fat.

http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/11.jpg


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2012)

that wasnt useful at all haha





amore169 said:


> Another useful link guys to estimate your body fat.
> 
> http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/11.jpg


----------



## amore169 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had that link saved up for a while, i used it lol.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 14, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Another useful link guys to estimate your body fat.
> 
> http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/11.jpg



That link don`t work at all..... lmao


----------



## amore169 (Jun 14, 2012)

You r right, they took it down.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 14, 2012)

Hydorstatic is rthe best way if you can find somewhere that does it close to you....

I use calipers old fashioned manual ones.  Then goto http://www.linear-software.com/online.html Use the Jackson/Polock 7 caliper method with age and weight.  It will get you the closest to actual.  Even teaches you how to do the pinch and were to use the calipers.  No way is easier and only hydrostatic is better.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 14, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Hydorstatic is rthe best way if you can find somewhere that does it close to you....
> 
> I use calipers old fashioned manual ones.  Then goto http://www.linear-software.com/online.html Use the Jackson/Polock 7 caliper method with age and weight.  It will get you the closest to actual.  Even teaches you how to do the pinch and were to use the calipers.  No way is easier and only hydrostatic is better.



Thank you Sir I will look at it and will be done when get home...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2012)

gfunky said:


> *Hydorstatic* is rthe best way if you can find somewhere that does it close to you....
> 
> I use calipers old fashioned manual ones.  Then goto http://www.linear-software.com/online.html Use the Jackson/Polock 7 caliper method with age and weight.  It will get you the closest to actual.  Even teaches you how to do the pinch and were to use the calipers.  No way is easier and only hydrostatic is better.



I found a place close enough and put a call in to them...hoping to get in this weekend! I don't know about anyone else but there aren't many in my area that I could find!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 14, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I found a place close enough and put a call in to them...hoping to get in this weekend! I don't know about anyone else but there aren't many in my area that I could find!



Hey Jen let us know how the process and service of the hydorstatic test was please. Just for us to know what to espect from it. Thnx


----------



## gfunky (Jun 14, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I found a place close enough and put a call in to them...hoping to get in this weekend! I don't know about anyone else but there aren't many in my area that I could find!



There were not any close to me   Glad you could find one!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Hey Jen let us know how the process and service of the hydorstatic test was please. Just for us to know what to espect from it. Thnx



Sure, no problem That is if they ever call me back! lol For some reason, finding a legit place has been an issue!



gfunky said:


> There were not any close to me   Glad you could find one!



Awwwww that sucks, like I said above...waiting for them to get back to me..will call again on my lunch...hunt these people down!


----------

